# Carb opinion question



## dastoria (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks to everyone on all your help working on my Pontiac. As I move thru the car getting it roadworthy my next stop is at the carb. I know a carb question is usually a good discussion point, so I figured I would get some opinions and advice from the guys who know. On my car it the original Quadrajet (74 Ventura, GTO option, factory intake/engine/ auto trans) which is in serious need of a rebuild or replacement. I know Quadrajets are very good carbs when working correctly, but was toying with getting a spreadbore Holley, mainly because I have always wanted one on a car.

I am considering a 4165, model 6210, which was in theory designed as a replacement for early Quadrajets. Has anyone gone this route? Any problems with linkage for gas pedal or trans kickdown? Do you like the combination? As always thank for your help.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I have always run a Holley with dual pumps and mechanical secondaries with a manual trans but I'm afraid you will overload the engine with fuel with the automatic. Usually a vacuum secondary carb works better with the auto and to that end, having your Q-jet rebuilt by a competent rebuilder WHO CAN SET IT UP CORRECTLY will be just as good and may yield better fuel mileage too because of the metering rods the Holley doesn't have. If you really want a Holley, look into the vacuum secondary models too. Edelbrock has really come to the forefront as a reliable carb too. I have one on my 350/PG Camaro and it works very well.


----------



## Old Goat 67 (Feb 2, 2009)

After 42 years with my 67 GTO, and wearing out two Holly Spread Bores and trying an Edelbrock, went back to a Quadrajet and could not believe I was ever foolish enough to get rid of it in the first place.

Performs so much better and better fuel economy also. Scary fast, much better than the others.

Get the book, or let Cliff redo it for you;

Cliffs High Performance Quadrajets :: Qjet Carburetor Rebuilding, Bushing Kits and Parts

Check the Forum there.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

dastoria said:


> Thanks to everyone on all your help working on my Pontiac. As I move thru the car getting it roadworthy my next stop is at the carb. I know a carb question is usually a good discussion point, so I figured I would get some opinions and advice from the guys who know. On my car it the original Quadrajet (74 Ventura, GTO option, factory intake/engine/ auto trans) which is in serious need of a rebuild or replacement. I know Quadrajets are very good carbs when working correctly, but was toying with getting a spreadbore Holley, mainly because I have always wanted one on a car.
> 
> I am considering a 4165, model 6210, which was in theory designed as a replacement for early Quadrajets. Has anyone gone this route? Any problems with linkage for gas pedal or trans kickdown? Do you like the combination? As always thank for your help.




I have a 1967 GTO with a 1968 400 c.i.d. engine and Quadrajet carb. I respect the other opinions and I'm not a very good mechanic. I tried to have my Quadrajet rebuilt but the housing was cracked. I ended up with an Edelbrock with an electric choke and I love it. The car seems to perform better and it starts up quickly, even after sitting for a week or two. Just my two cents. Good luck.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Pretty much the consensus on this subject within other threads was to keep the Q-jet or buy an Edelbrock. If I remember right it was pretty much a 50/50 split. I have a Q-jet on a 455. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Q-jet if you can get it to work, Edelbrock if you can't.


----------



## dastoria (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys - I guess I'll keep the Quadrajet.


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

I am glad to see that people here like the Edelbrock carb. I am switching to an Edelbrock on my 462 from a Demon. It will be a 800 cfm since I have a solid roller cam with a high lift. I have only found one article which they use an Edelbrock on a high horsepower engine, the always want to use a Demon or Holley. I will post here how it works in a couple of months after the car is finished being restored.


----------

